# Just got this today...



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Just picked up this neat little boat from Craigslist. It's a 14' Sears Gamefisher. Can't wait to play a little. I would like to remove the seats to cleanup some small cosmetic spots and put in new foam. Does anyone know the best way to get these out while doing the least amount of damage. They seem to be modular type inserts.


Thanks


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

My buddy has that same hull, to my understanding alot of people have passed the molds around for that boat. Sears, caprice, even chrysler lol its not really a tri hull because from the back to the last 4 feet or so the bottom is semi - flat, it only looks like a tri hull from the bow, its a stable decent riding boat, my friend has a 50 evinrude on his..


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

WOW a 50, I was thinking a 15 or 20 hp.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol yea... His had ginnels and front and rear decks and a center console so it has a little more weight to it, lol and hes 350 pounds.. A fifteen wouldnt get him on plane ;D


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I am planning a tiller console but nothing to big. and maybe a cooler in front of that but I will probably leave the front deck alone.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet little project boat post pictures as you put it together


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

> Just picked up this neat little boat from Craigslist. It's a 14' Sears Gamefisher. Can't wait to play a little. I would like to remove the seats to cleanup some small cosmetic spots and put in new foam. Does anyone know the best way to get these out while doing the least amount of damage. They seem to be modular type inserts.
> 
> 
> Thanks


I did exactly what you're planning. I used a 4" grinder, air chisel and a handful of other devices of destruction. 

Check out my thread here: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1241373131/0

Here's the whole gallery of pix: http://beyondhelp.smugmug.com/Boats/Greenie/2785505_UdWqa

Where I ended up:









Feel free to ask me any questions you want, I'll try to help in any way I can. 

John.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

rated for a 30hp plenty---remember it is only plastic w/ a 1/2 transom support


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine ran great with a 25hp mercury tiller pushing it. I could hit 25 without any problem. The main reason I went with the 50 was the deal I got on it. They are rated for 25hp max. If you look at my pix, I added stringers and my transom had been redone at some point with 3/4" plywood skinned on both sides with aluminum. I am considering adding transom knees and incorporating corner blocks so I have somewhere to stand and pole.

Mine will do ~30 in it's current configuration with 2 adults. (230# ea) The bottom on mine is hooked, crooked and the chines aren't sharp so it slides a bit in corners. But, mine had a hard life before I got it. Rides like a dream even in a medium chop but it's a wet ride. Or I need driving lessons. =)


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Beyondhelp, 

Thats pretty much what I am looking to end up with except a tiller console instead of side console. I will be bending your ear about a few things thanks for the offer.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I Just got the 16 ft Capri with the same type hull it is called a "Cathedral" hull and will give a very nice ride and very, very stable fishing patform. I have a 50 Merc 2 smoke remote stiring. Working on refit of my trailer and them mounting a jack plate.


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

If you know somebody with a Fein multimaster I'd borrow it to cut out your seats. It doesn't create a cloud of FG dust and is easier to control than a 4" grinder. Save the grinder for the small work.


----------



## Dailey (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice looking project . How wide is the Beam on your boat?


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Outside to outside is 63" I am going to stick it a small local lake tomorrow to mark the waterline. I want to see how much it changes with the mods that I plan to make.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 2, 2010)

I had picked up one similar about a year ago with aspiration to do it up similar to Beyondhelp's (sweet little rig, by the way!). Anyway, things changed about May(work and living arrangements), and I sold her to finance my Copperhead. Wish the wife wouldn't have made me get rid of both my tri-hull AND my NW Ultimate kayak, but hey....I got a Copperhead out of the deal, so...

Looking forward to watching this build!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Made some progress today. I bought a multi tool like was suggested by twitch and WOW did that help. Almost no fiberglass dust and once I figured out which attachment worked better for what job the process was pretty easy.

http://s749.photobucket.com/albums/xx134/fishfreekyahoocom/?action=view&current=boatstuff002.jpg
Not much water but alot of styrofoam rot and decay.
http://s749.photobucket.com/albums/xx134/fishfreekyahoocom/?action=view&current=boatstuff003.jpg
The pile of stuff that came out. Still have the front seat that has to go away.
http://s749.photobucket.com/albums/xx134/fishfreekyahoocom/?action=view&current=boatstuff007.jpg
Looks good so far.
http://s749.photobucket.com/albums/xx134/fishfreekyahoocom/?action=view&current=boatstuff006.jpg


Still not real sure how to get the actual pics to post but getting closer with the url tags.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Url tags and image tags work the same, just replace url with img on both sides. You have to get the actual image url from photobucket by clicking the share image link, choosing post on web site and clicking get link code.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you John I think I understand now. I went to Photobucket and tried it out.


Thanks again ;D


----------



## Dailey (Jan 6, 2011)

Fishfreek, Im jealous of this project skiff you have. keep the pics coming I cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Well I got all the seats and the front deck out. I had a couple friends come over this evening to help flip it over and put on saw horses so I could get started sanding to repaint. Here is where I am as of today. 

I have also named the project as of today. Going to be called project ( *draggin grAss* )


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Made some more progress today. I got her bottom all sanded and move it out to the driveway and washed it. After it dried I started patching some small holes nothing bad just from where stuff had been mounted in the past. Still trying to decide on a color since I am getting close to that point. Here are a couple more pics of the progress.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Man you are blazing through this thing. Keep it up and I will have to start pulling all nighters to keep up ;D


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I hope to have it in color by next weekend, at least in primer as I am still stuck on a color. I am planning to use a Rustoleum color just not sure which.


----------

